# Je localise mon ancien MacBook vendu avec iCloud..



## ludoplt (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Hier soir j'ai configuré iCloud sur mon MacBook Pro avec mon compte iTunes.
J'ai configuré localiser mon MacBook et tout ce qui va avec !

Aujourd'hui je vends ce même MacBook, je réinstalle Lion à partir du CD je crée une session pour le nouvel utilisateur sans compte iTunes et voilà !

Ce soir je vais sur iCloud.com voir comment ça fonctionne et stupeur j'arrive à localiser mon ancien MacBook Pro et je peux même l'effacer à distance !!

Est ce normal et que doit je faire ? Je n'arrive pas à dire à iCloud que ce Mac n'est plus à moi !!

Merci à qui pourra m'aider.. ;-)
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Arkange (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Oui je pense que c'est normal car c'est justement l'intérêt de cette option. En fait même si tu re-install ça ne désactive pas la fonction localiser mon mac qui doit être avec la partition HD Recovery. Tu aurais du le désactiver avant de le vendre.

Par contre je viens de vérifier et en passant par le site iCloud.com, tu peux supprimer tes périphériques. Il y a une petite croix qui apparait à droite du matériel pour pouvoir le supprimer. Mais le problème est que je ne l'ai pas sur tout device... Au pire un petit tour sur les forums Apple et il y a peut être l'explication.


----------



## Xian (13 Octobre 2011)

> Je localise mon ancien MacBook vendu avec iCloud..



On peut vendre un MacBook avec iCloud ? 

Désolé, j'ai pas résisté


----------



## ludoplt (13 Octobre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> On peut vendre un MacBook avec iCloud ?
> 
> Désolé, j'ai pas résisté



On peut tout faire avec iCloud !! 

Petit soucis de formulation.. ;-)

Apparemment le Mac a disparu des écrans de contrôle !
Peut être le bonhomme a t'il configuré son compte iCloud sur ce Mac et tout il est revenu dans l'ordre !


----------



## Xian (14 Octobre 2011)

Moralité : avant de revendre un iDevice ou Mac,  ne pas oublier de le "dé-suivre"


----------



## rlezenne (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire le test depuis mon iPhone, je localise mon Macbook air, connecté en wifi à ma box. Et la précision est impressionnante! J'ai fait ce matin aussi le test depuis mon hôtel (connecté au wifi de l'hôtel), idem.
Ce n'est pas la localisation de mon ISP.

Il y a une puce GPS dans le macbook Air????

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## SuperCed (17 Octobre 2011)

Mais oui, je me pose la même question : comment ça fonctionne ?

Comment le Mac est-il localisé ?

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un GPS dedans...


----------



## Xian (17 Octobre 2011)

Par les réseau wi-fi (ou filaires). Peut-être même les réseaux privés...


----------



## SuperCed (17 Octobre 2011)

En fait, je viens de comprendre comment ça marche et pourquoi ça a été développé d'abord sur iPhone.

Le iPhone possède la même fonction, sauf qu'il possède un GPS.
L'iPhone chope les adresse Mac (ou un identifiant unique) des bornes wifi environnante, ensuite, il prend ses coordonnées GPS, et il envoie les données bornes wifi environnantes/coordonnées GPS par le réseau (3G ou wifi peu importe).

Apple a constitué de son coté une base de données regroupant les coordonnées GPS et les identifiant des bornes wifi.

Ensuite, sur Mac, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de GPS dedans, le système envoie les coordonnées des réseaux wifi environnants. Là, la base de données fait correspondre ces identifiant wifi avec les coordonnées GPS précédemment enregistrées. Et là, paf, déduction de la localisation du Mac.

C'est un système très très ingénieux mais ce n'est que ma théorie...


----------



## LucBent (18 Octobre 2011)

Une discussion sur la localisation des ipod http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=73663

Vraisemblablement, cela fonctionne de la même façon pour un mac.


----------



## SuperCed (18 Octobre 2011)

bingo!


----------



## ronparchita (24 Septembre 2012)

ludoplt a dit:


> Apparemment le Mac a disparu des écrans de contrôle !
> Peut être le bonhomme a t'il configuré son compte iCloud sur ce Mac et tout il est revenu dans l'ordre !



Supposons que ton mac a ete volé avec iCloud activé et la localisation aussi. Si le voleur peut l'effacer des ecrans de controle, à quoi sert la localisation alors ? Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'échappe.


----------



## Rizo (20 Avril 2015)

Je déterre ce sujet, parce qu'il vient de m'arriver la même chose.

Un MacBook Pro que j'ai vendu en 2012, vient de réapparaitre dans la liste de mes appareils sur iCloud. Ce qui est assez dingue c'est qu'à l'époque, je l'avais bien supprimé de ma liste, j'avais désactivé iCloud dessus, et je l'avais même retiré de la liste de mes appareil dans mon profil d'assistance Apple. (Oui je suis maniaque...)

Et là ce soir il réapparait. Je peux le localiser, le faire sonner, le verrouiller... C'est quand même surprenant.

Je peux l'effacer de mes appareils, mais j'aimerais comprendre.


----------

